# Besides SCHINDLER'S LIST, what film soundtracks have violin solos?



## Bellinilover

Can anyone help me think of some notable violin solos that occur in movie soundtracks? I'm already familiar with the great SCHINDLER'S LIST violin pieces like the theme, "Jewish Town," etc. What are some others? I'm trying to get my violinist brother to plan his next recital around movie music.


----------



## Judith

I'm thinking Ladies in Lavender. Joshua Bell is the Violinist behind the actor violinist.


----------



## Art Rock

Corigliano's The red violin (warmly recommended by the way).


----------



## Sol Invictus

Both Shutter Island and Arrival feature Max Richter's "On the nature of daylight".


----------



## pcnog11

Judith said:


> I'm thinking Ladies in Lavender. Joshua Bell is the Violinist behind the actor violinist.


Check out Nicola Benedetti's rendition of Ladies in Lavender. It is more feminine with slightly different phrasing to make the piece more lyrical.


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> I'm thinking Ladies in Lavender. Joshua Bell is the Violinist behind the actor violinist.


It was on telly in the last few days on the BBC.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> It was on telly in the last few days on the BBC.


I missed it as I didn't know it was on but I have the DVD. That way I see Joshua on the extra tracks lol!


----------



## hpowders

The Red Violin. Violin playing galore!!!

Score composed by John Corigliano.

I have the sound track. Impressive!


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> I missed it as I didn't know it was on but I have the DVD. That way I see Joshua on the extra tracks lol!


It's such a wonderful film, those ladies are such good actresses, so is Daniel Brühl.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

The obvious one is _Fiddler on the Roof_. The solos were wonderfully played by no less than Isaac Stern, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> It's such a wonderful film, those ladies are such good actresses, so is Daniel Brühl.


Cried at the end of it when he was performing in the orchestra!


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Cried at the end of it when he was performing in the orchestra!


I know you have the DVD but it was on December 30Th on BBC 2, for those who want to watch trough the I Player perhaps.


----------



## Fenestella

_Intermezzo_(1936) and the remake _Intermezzo: A Love Story_ (1939), both featuring Heinz Provost's _Intermezzo_ as theme music.


----------



## Pugg

Jaws has also a very powerful soundtrack album.


----------



## Art Rock

Pugg said:


> Jaws has also a very powerful soundtrack album.


with violin solos?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Art Rock said:


> with violin solos?


So high-pitched that only sharks can hear them.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

I was excited to have something here. Digging through my youtube collection, there is Suite for Cello and Orchestra from "Memoirs of a Geisha": The Chairman's Waltz.



Very strongly encouraged to give this a look, one of the most heartbreaking film scores i've ever heard.


----------



## Pugg

Art Rock said:


> with violin solos?


So sorry Art rock, just see this, the strings ( special in the effects) are hair-raising.


----------



## pcnog11

Memoirs of a Geisha. Perlman did a solo piece. Yo-yo ma also played cello in one of the soundtrack.


----------



## Bellinilover

Thanks, everyone, for your recommendations. THE RED VIOLIN, which I've never seen, sounds particularly interesting. I managed to get a copy of the soundtrack and am going to lend it to my brother.


----------



## geralmar

Miklos Rozsa adapted his own violin concerto for The Private Life of Sherlock Holmes (1970). A definite violin solo is heard throughout the movie-- and not from Holmes, thankfully.


----------



## Bellinilover

geralmar said:


> Miklos Rozsa adapted his own violin concerto for The Private Life of Sherlock Holmes (1970). A definite violin solo is heard throughout the movie-- and not from Holmes, thankfully.


That reminds me of one I should have thought of long before this: the classic Sherlock Holmes TV series with Jeremy Brett has a good amount of violin music in it, including the theme. I own the soundtrack on CD but have never seen sheet music for any of the violin pieces in the series. Here's the theme (entitled "221B Baker Street"):


----------



## Bellinilover

And here's a wonderful piece from the same series called "The Death of Sherlock Holmes." Very Bach-like, isn't it?


----------

